# Interest Check - PF2 Abomination Vaults on Roll20



## Retreater (Feb 28, 2021)

There's been a bit of chatter on these boards about PF2, the quality of its APs, and implementation on Roll20. So I'd like to test it in actual play.
I've scanned in the first book of Abomination Vaults and am looking at running it. Instead of putting it up in general, I'd like to see if any of our friendly ENWorlders would be interested in joining.
I'm in the Central Time Zone. We'd use Roll20 and Discord for voice. Likely the games would be on a Thursday evening or weekend. 
Who would be interested?


----------



## FrozenNorth (Mar 4, 2021)

Retreater said:


> There's been a bit of chatter on these boards about PF2, the quality of its APs, and implementation on Roll20. So I'd like to test it in actual play.
> I've scanned in the first book of Abomination Vaults and am looking at running it. Instead of putting it up in general, I'd like to see if any of our friendly ENWorlders would be interested in joining.
> I'm in the Central Time Zone. We'd use Roll20 and Discord for voice. Likely the games would be on a Thursday evening or weekend.
> Who would be interested?



How frequently would you be interested in running?

I had a terrible experience with PF2, but I have to wonder if I might enjoy it better in different circumstances.

But I have family obligations and I currently run 2 5e games, so I would only be able to play once every 3 weeks (or twice every 5 weeks).

I’m ET, but I would be able to play starting at 7 CT (8 ET).


----------



## Retreater (Mar 4, 2021)

I could run weekly or less frequently depending on everyone's schedules. If another night of the week would work better for you, perhaps I could figure out something else? 

I've also had a bad experience with PF2, and I'm looking at testing it out with a group that is at least positive about learning together.


----------



## FrozenNorth (Mar 4, 2021)

Retreater said:


> I could run weekly or less frequently depending on everyone's schedules. If another night of the week would work better for you, perhaps I could figure out something else?
> 
> I've also had a bad experience with PF2, and I'm looking at testing it out with a group that is at least positive about learning together.



I’m pretty open to nights other than Tues or Sat.


----------



## payn (Mar 4, 2021)

Does Paizo still put out players guides for the APs? Abomination Vaults in particular?

Edit: I found it.


----------



## Retreater (Mar 4, 2021)

FrozenNorth said:


> I’m pretty open to nights other than Tues or Sat.



I could potentially do Fridays? I do work one Friday night a month, so maybe we skip that one or do biweekly Fridays?


----------



## Retreater (Mar 4, 2021)

payn said:


> Does Paizo still put out players guides for the APs? Abomination Vaults in particular?



Sure do. Here's a link to the free PDF from their site.


			paizo.com - Pathfinder Adventure Path: Abomination Vaults Player's Guide PDF


----------



## FrozenNorth (Mar 4, 2021)

Retreater said:


> I could potentially do Fridays? I do work one Friday night a month, so maybe we skip that one or do biweekly Fridays?



I can do that.


----------



## payn (Mar 5, 2021)

I wouldnt mind trying out PF2 again. I ran a few playtests, but my group preferred to stick with PF1 or other systems. 

M-Th and Sunday weekly works for me and I'm also central time zone. Every other Saturday would work too. Im in a game on Fridays so if you go that route I couldn't commit. Dont let me stop you tho.


----------



## Retreater (Mar 5, 2021)

@FrozenNorth, how would Sundays work for you? 
I'm currently running a small game on Sundays, but I might be able to move that to a different night or incorporate them in this group.


----------



## FrozenNorth (Mar 5, 2021)

Retreater said:


> @FrozenNorth, how would Sundays work for you?
> I'm currently running a small game on Sundays, but I might be able to move that to a different night or incorporate them in this group.



I have a gaming group on Saturdays (every other week), but I would be able to do Sundays if it is the week I don’t have my Saturday group.


----------



## Retreater (Mar 5, 2021)

Ok. I will check with the other group - but I'm getting a tad bit of hesitation. They were in my previous (not-so-great) PF2 group, so they are enjoying what we are doing now in 5E.

Was there something that a biweekly Thursday game night wouldn't work? Maybe it's just something I got in my head.


----------



## FrozenNorth (Mar 5, 2021)

Retreater said:


> Ok. I will check with the other group - but I'm getting a tad bit of hesitation. They were in my previous (not-so-great) PF2 group, so they are enjoying what we are doing now in 5E.
> 
> Was there something that a biweekly Thursday game night wouldn't work? Maybe it's just something I got in my head.



Thurs is great for me.  Tues is bad.


----------



## payn (Mar 5, 2021)

Thurs is just fine for me.


----------



## Retreater (Mar 6, 2021)

FrozenNorth said:


> Thurs is great for me. Tues is bad.





payn said:


> Thurs is just fine for me.



I started a conversation with the two of you on here. There should be a link to join the Roll20 game. I have one more player from another messageboard interested in joining. I will also post the game on Roll20 to see if I can round out the group.


----------



## kananesgi (Mar 7, 2021)

This still open? I've not played PF2, though I've looked into it a little. I don't do much with R20 (I'm an FG guy), but I'm sure I can figure it out. What time are you planning? I'm a trucker, so schedule can be a bit wonky for me.


----------



## Retreater (Mar 7, 2021)

kananesgi said:


> This still open? I've not played PF2, though I've looked into it a little. I don't do much with R20 (I'm an FG guy), but I'm sure I can figure it out. What time are you planning? I'm a trucker, so schedule can be a bit wonky for me.



We actually just filled up. But there seems to be more interest brewing on Roll20 than I expected, so starting a second group is something I'm considering. If I do, I'll give you a heads up.


----------

